# Melting crypt in emersed culture?



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello, people...

I have about 15 C. wendtii 'mi oya' in a little pot in my greenhouse. THis photo is of just one of 2 of them: http://www.aquaonline.com.br/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8047&start=10

However, since monday the leaves of the plants fell down and they're having the same sinthoms of the popular 'cryptos disease'...

Id like to know if really exist the 'cryptos disease' even in emersed cultures and what do i do? The same thing that i do with them submerse: just 'forget' about them that they'll grown again?

I'll try to get some photos soon...

Thanks and sorry my poor english 

Best regards


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I know mine like high humidity. How humid is your greenhouse? Do you mist them often? They will probably bounce back.....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your english is excellent. Besides, never apologize about your second or third language to a bunch of monolingual Americans!

I have not heard of melting in emersed crypts before, and have never seen it in my emersed crypts. Your plants looked quite healthy in your picture, too. I hope they recover!!


----------



## timdz (Mar 31, 2005)

From my experience, it is not uncommon for crypts to melt away completely only to come back in a few weeks. It is reacting to the new environment which you must keep consistent. If the crypt appears to be completely dead, be patient, and chances are it will start sprouting again!!

Best Regards,
Tim


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello, guys

HeyPK, thanks for the compliment.. :razz: :razz: 

About the humidity, i cant measure this, SirBlackHole...i have plenty of crypts, some stem plants, Microsorum and Anubias in this greenhouse, almost all of them, ok...

But i noticed something: about 95% of the cryptos i have in this greenhouse are starting to have the symptoms that i told you...and i remembered a thing: on the weekend i started adding KNO3 and MgSO4 when fertilizing them, so i think maybe is it...

What do you think about it?

I've already stopped adding KNO3 and MgSO4, so all i have to do now is wait...

Thank you guys once again

Best regards,


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Rafael, I am glad to can read to you here.

I think adding this nutrients to the crypts can be a dramatic change, so that can gets your crypts melted. 
For the pictures i think you set up hasn´t a drainage. I deduce you have an accumulation of nutrientes on the bottom of this box. Am i rigth?

i have my crypts in perforated pots and with a low water flow... so i add the nutrients to the water. In my short experience a good dreinage is the way of the success.

i have watched sometimes crypt melting in my plants, overcoat when some change is done, After repotting plants or ligth change beacouse of the arrival of the spring of back to the winter, allways in this cases some leaves are melted.

Anyway... i post some pic i found about the Neil Jacobsen collection. It is when Rayon Vert people visited Copehagen in the ECS 2003 meeting.

see the dry-leaves in the soil...

















Rafael, is your cultivation way something like this?









Another pics of a luxurius growth...



















More pictures...

Greetings from Andalucia (Spain)


----------

